# Stock launcher



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

Anyone else experiencing this? Would love to use it because I really like the transparent notification bar and the circles widget, but it just seems really choppy when I open the app drawer and slide to the quick settings page. Any suggestions to help with the lag?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

it might not be an ideal fix, but I rooted my phone and used Setcpu to change the governor from ondemand to interactive. 
If you are not interested in rooting your phone than you could turn off the animation in the developer settings. (personally, I prefer to turn them off since I prefer quick/snappy performance over fancy animations)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

R.Bendt said:


> Anyone else experiencing this? Would love to use it because I really like the transparent notification bar and the circles widget, but it just seems really choppy when I open the app drawer and slide to the quick settings page. Any suggestions to help with the lag?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


The notification bar is black. How do you make it transparent?


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

On the stock launcher its transparent

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

The doc is transparent. The notification bar is black. If it were transparent the wallpaper would be visible in the notification bar.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I suspect that he is referring to the notification when you pull it down. 
still, two popular ics launchers have transparent notification when it is pulled down.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ transparent

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

OK, yours looks transparent. Mine doesn't with any wallpaper I've tried. Is there some special setting or wallpaper? Look at mine. No blue at all in notifier bar although the wallpaper is blue at the top. 









Thanks for your help!


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you have the HD or HD maxx?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Maxx HD... But I thought they were the same except for the extra memory and battery?


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

I looked through my settings and I didn't see anything special. I don't know why mine would look any different than yours. I've posted in another forum and got the same answer. I seem to be the only one with a transparent notification bar I guess.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you rooted? I've actually read several posts about transparent notifier bar but can't get any more info about it.


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the maxx too. No root

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

I've noticed it's intermittent on my rooted MAXX HD. It'll show when I switch wallpapers on a different launcher and switch back to stock, but only sometimes.
Would love to see where the setting is to make it permanent, on any launcher.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I never noticed the transparency until I switched to a lighter wallpaper. 
my RAZR HD MAXX is rooted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Can you get the transparency on another launcher? I can only get it on the stock launcher. If I switch to go launcher i lose transparency. Then when I go back to stock it is still gone. I have to restart the phone to get transparency on stock launcher back.

I also cannot get transparency with any launcher including stock if I use live wallpaper.


----------



## R.Bendt (Jul 24, 2012)

Its probably built in to the stock launcher

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

R.Bendt said:


> Its probably built in to the stock launcher
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


It's weird that manufacturers never explain this sort of stuff.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I bet Jelly Bean on this phone would fix the Laggyness big time. I hope they release it soon.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

What lags?


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

IT occasionally lags a bit on launcher screen refreshes. I think the stock rom isn't closing old programs and freeing up memory aggressively enough, so at times, too many resources are locked in memory and you get a noticeable lag when you switch back to the launcher and the screen needs to be redrawn. BUt It might be a launcher issue, too.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I installed apex launcher and both my notification & navigation bars lost their transparency. 
I also noticed that apex doesn't have the lag as the stock launcher.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't find any alternate launchers that retain transparency.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

If you install the Jelly Bean Leak, not only do you get JB, but the notification and Navigation bars are noticeably transparent, even if you use another launcher! (I'm using apex, and they remain transparent for me, at least.)


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Fenrisswolf said:


> If you install the Jelly Bean Leak, not only do you get JB, but the notification and Navigation bars are noticeably transparent, even if you use another launcher! (I'm using apex, and they remain transparent for me, at least.)


Do they remain transparent with live wallpaper?


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Do they remain transparent with live wallpaper?


Yes they do!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

So animated moving wallpaper actually moves visibly within the status and nav bar in any launcher? Can I get confirmation of that. I emphasize moving live wallpaper because even in moto launcher transparency is lost with any live wallpaper.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

recDNA said:


> So animated moving wallpaper actually moves visibly within the status and nav bar in any launcher? Can I get confirmation of that. I emphasize moving live wallpaper because even in moto launcher transparency is lost with any live wallpaper.


Yes. I can confirm that you can see the bamboo swaying in the back if you use this live wallpaper, or the cubes dropping with Exodus LW on both the status bar and the nav bar.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

My wifes HD maxx has semi transparent Nav and status bars as well, on the stock launcher of course.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Since JB both are semitransparent in go launcher too. I need the 5 x 5 icon setup. It is stupid to have a 5 spot dock and 4 spots on home page.


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

since JB I have transparency on Nova launcher with live wallpapers and static wallpapers.


----------

